# Violent Mystery Snails



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Oh. My. Poseidon. My mystery snails recently came into sexual maturity and tonight my second largest female was, ahem, being romanced. Another male came zooming across the tank and latched onto the couple. They all fell down and the two males were trying to force the other off of the female. It was so violent! Shells were cracking against the heater and finally one male managed to fling the other off. Has anyone else ever witnessed the bizarre and violent fighting of two male snails over a female???? I thought these guys were the "eat, sleep, repeat" type of animals, not the "I will meet you at sunrise" type!!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

No but it sure would have been interesting to see it on video.


----------



## VanessaPinTN (Jan 11, 2016)

Sounds hilarious to me, I'd love to have seen it.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

wow that's more intense than I would have expected.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Is it weird that I have a video of it? I was fascinated by the whole ordeal!


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Not weird at all! I would want to watch haha


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

How does one go about uploading a video?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

You'd have to post it on Youtube or something and link it. I don't know if either of them "ahem" got to do the deed I am not particularly interested in that. They ideas of of Mystery snail fighting is just something I never imagined.
They seem so sedate and peaceful.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qqxf3H8Fsg&feature=youtu.be

Can someone tell me if this link works?


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

kitkat67 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qqxf3H8Fsg&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Can someone tell me if this link works?


it says the video is private


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ach, thanks, bear with me, please. How about now? https://www.youtube.com/edit?video_id=1Qqxf3H8Fsg&video_referrer=watch


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

that doesn't lead to a video


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry! I am new to YouTube! https://youtu.be/1Qqxf3H8Fsg


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Here you go saves going to youtube


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow, lookit them go!


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Its like watching kids playing conkers.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you, NickAu!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

When I came back today and checked on the tank I saw the snails at it again! This time there were three males fighting over Big Mama. Usually I am one of those people who doesn't get worried over things like this, "this is what they do in nature, blah blah blah," but since this is happening almost every night since they all came into sexual maturity I am wondering if Big Mama is being harassed too much. My male to female ratio is 3:2 and I hope that the other two babies become female to lessen the "attentions" Big Mama and Lil Mama are getting. I am also wondering if I should separate them or take one or two males out.

Two new videos:

(Please excuse the dirty tank, I haven't had a chance to vacuum this week yet.)

https://youtu.be/8zkUvBicTq8

https://youtu.be/_boQY1sdQbc


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I found myself feeling sorry for her the first time. One male is enough. Besides I have seen posts about people getting more snails than they knew what to do with.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> Besides I have seen posts about people getting more snails than they knew what to do with.


In Australia Mystery snails are between $3 and $ 5 each, Most petshops wil buy them from you or trade them for store credit, and anybody who has Clown or YoYo Loaches will be more than happy to take as many as you want to give away. If you were closer I would happily give you $1 for each baby snail, I have 5 hungry Clown Loaches.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I guess it depends on where you are. Still the female might like not to be constantly "jumped" by two other snails.


----------

